# :. The Fantastic Five .:



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 10, 2007)

So it was getting confusing keepingup with 3 different bunny blogs, and then theother two never had a blog yet (bad me!). Ifigured it'd be a good idea to just make one blogfor everybunny so no more separate blogs. 

Here's the links for Harper, Thumper, and Chance's blogs...

Harper:
*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13550&amp;forum_id=6*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13550&amp;forum_id=6

Thumper:
*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17994&amp;forum_id=6*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17994&amp;forum_id=6

Chance:
*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19189&amp;forum_id=6*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19189&amp;forum_id=6

And here's my foster blog where Merri and Willow started out in:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20578&amp;forum_id=6


Now for the quick history of everybunny! 

Harper is a 2.5 year old neutered male dutch. 2 years ago,he came from the pet store I used to work at whenthey ordered him as snake food for a customer's 16foot burmese python. Harper's favorite activitiesis ruling the house, annoying his mom with his bigPetco ball, and being a large pain in the butt.

Harper:







Thumper is a 4 year old blind netherland dwarf mix. Hecame into the rescue I volunteer for back in Feb.of '07. A family had bought him 4 years ago for theirFIVE (!!) children -- all under the age of 10.Eventually the kids got tired of toting him aroundand they gave him up. He now enjoys spending hours on the bedwatching Spongebob Squarepants.

Thumper:






Chance is a (estimated) 2 year old male mini lop that wassurrendered to the pound by a lady who found himwandering her front yard just days before. He cameto me in pretty bad condition, but is starting to finally do better.Unlike Thumper, Chance prefers to spend his daysroming the land and stealing my plantedPansies.

Chance:






Merri is a 6 month old female netherland dwarf. She was surrendered tothe rescue on April 5th of '07. She was bought bya college student from a pet store at 6 weeks old.Just a week later, at 7 weeks old, she developed head tilt which wasnever treated. Her previous owner said that shereally didn't want a rabbit that had healthproblems and didn't like to snuggle, so off to abandonment Merri went!(At least she gave her to the rescue instead ofletting her loose). Merri was a speedy rescue. Weusually have days to prepare for new surrenders, but the previousowner gave us a little over 12 hours to take heror she was going to have her euthanized (we werecontacted at 7pm and the rabbit had to be picked up by 10amthe following day). Merri's favorite activitiesare playing with her stuffed bunny rattler andhanging with her human.

Merri:






Willow is an extremely tiny micro (heh heh) netherland dwarf male,weighing only a little under 1.4 pounds. Hiscurrent age is estimated to be "older", most of the vetsthink around 3-4 years. Willow's previous ownersrelinquished him to the pound in early March of'07 for unknown reasons. He was handed over to the rescue fromthe pound. Willow LOVES giving kisses to anyoneand will lick you to death if you don't stop him.He also enjoys nose rubs and head scratches and will sit thereforever and then beg for more.

Willow:






So that's the story of my Fantastic Crew of Five! Enjoy!


----------



## myLoki (Apr 10, 2007)

What a bunch of cuties! 



t. and loki


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

I am shocked! I thought Willow was a baby. Geeez he IS tiny. Those are some beautiful babies.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

VERY nice pictures of the crew, Danielle! 

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

Good idea to make one blog.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 10, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Good idea to make one blog.


I know, that's why I did it. 

Rosie, you'll see Trixie on the list soon too, as soon as I figure out how to bunnynap her and transport her from CA to LA. 

Amanda, EVERYONE I've met thinks Willow is a baby bunny. He's actuallythe perfect dream bunny! Ever had a puppy or kitten you wish would staya kitten and not grow up because they're so cute? Well Willow lookslike a baby bunny that never grew up! He's too darn adorable for words!On top of that, he's a complete angel. Talk about jackpot!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

I love it Danielle! Very nice.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 10, 2007)

So I let Willow out for a minute earlier and hadhim sitting on a paper towel. Wonderful news! He made a semi-formedhard poopy! And his poopy butt isn't nearly as bad as it was evenyesterday! I'm so thrilled, his Albon is working and his Cocci is goingaway, woohoo!

Here's some pics from earlier, and a video of Willow AFTER he took his meds and was still wanting more!





















And here's the video of him begging. "More mommy, more!"


----------



## binkies (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh I see the poop! Yay Willow, you go little man!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

That's great Willow, you go you little sweetie!:elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 10, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Oh I see the poop!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 11, 2007)

Willow Update:

Willow is doing wonderfully! At this point, he's acting like hisCoccidia was a walk in the park, LOL. His poops are already firming up,he's got a ferocious appetite and the vet checked in for an update thismorning. I gave him the good news and he was so pleased. He said by thetime Willow's 10 days of Albon is up, he should be as good as new withno lasting effects. We'll be due for a quick fecalthe dayafter his Albon endsto get the all clear, but everythinglooks wonderful. 

Yay Willow! :bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 11, 2007)

Great news!!

________
Nadia


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually I just checked him again (his updatewas from when I checked him this morning, I've been gone all day) andhis poops are completely normal now! I'm so thrilled, I've been doing ahappy dance! So we spent some cuddling time, and gosh is he a lover! Healso ADORES anything you give him in a syringe and he's been suckingdown baby food (organic carrots, vegetable mix, and banana mix, all pervet's orders) like it's the greatest thing in the world. He's going tobe beyond spoiled by the time this is done. Oops, too late!


----------



## 2bunmom (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with our babies beingspoiled!!!  So glad all your babies aredoing well. Keep the pics coming!! Beckie, Troubleand Trixie


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 11, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous babies, each and every one. Great news that Willow is improving so quickly 

Jan


----------

